# صلو معي لاجل مسيحيي العراق



## انجيلا (9 أغسطس 2007)

اخوتي الاعضاء اتمنى منكم ان تصلو لاجل مسيحيي العراق لان وضعنا بالعراق جدا جدا صعب وكثار يهددون بان بتركو منازلهم والقتل ودفع النقود وارتداء اللبس الاسلامي فقط لاننا مسيحيين رجاء صلو معنا والمسيح يحفظكم


----------



## the servant (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صلو معي لاجل مسيحيي العراق*

سلام ونعمة انجيلا,,,
اكيد رب المجد عمرة ما هاينسي شعبة وغنم مرعاة في العراق
مهما ظلام اليأس ينادي ويخدنا معاة بعدين نمسك ايدة شعاع
عينة ينور لينا الطريق يفتح لينا طريق جديد


----------



## استفانوس (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صلو معي لاجل مسيحيي العراق*

الرب يبارك شعب العراق
ويسور حول اولاده بنار الروح القدس
ويعطيهم الثبات في وسط التجارب
والمحن


----------



## ابن الشرق (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صلو معي لاجل مسيحيي العراق*

نطلب الى الرب ان تحمي العراق و كل اهله و من ضمنهم المسيحيين و المسلمين 



آمين


----------



## فادية (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صلو معي لاجل مسيحيي العراق*

يا رب احمي العراق وشعبه ورد له السلام والامان ياااااااااااا رب 
يا رب السلام 
امطر علينا السلام 
يا رب السلام 
امنح عراقنا السلام​


----------



## انجيلا (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صلو معي لاجل مسيحيي العراق*

اشكر الجميع لاجل صلواتهم وربنا يكون معاكم


----------



## ميري الالقوشية (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صلو معي لاجل مسيحيي العراق*

*يارب ساعد اولادك في العراق
وساعد وارجع السلام الى هذا البلد الجريح
امين يا رب *


----------



## انا للرب (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صلو معي لاجل مسيحيي العراق*

يارب اسمع صلواتنا وستجب لنا 
وحمي كل المسيحين في العالم 

يا بغداد يا حبيبتي  الرب معكِ


----------

